# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  ZIP Code i Tiranes (Shqiperise)

## Kanan

Pershendetje,

Me duhet te regjistroj diku disa te dhena per te hapur nje llogari ne paypal.
Por me kerkohet ZIP Code si edhe numri 00355... ose +355... me del qe nuk eshte ne formatin e rregullt.
Ndonje ndihme?
Faleminderit

----------


## EDilo

> Pershendetje,
> 
> Me duhet te regjistroj diku disa te dhena per te hapur nje llogari ne paypal.
> Por me kerkohet ZIP Code si edhe numri 00355... ose +355... me del qe nuk eshte ne formatin e rregullt.
> Ndonje ndihme?
> Faleminderit


Tirana  dhe  gjithe  rretheve  te  Shqiperise  ,u  esht  shtuar  nje  "2",para  kater  nr. te fundit.  Ka raste  qe  nr.i  Tiranes(telefon shtepie ),del dhe  pa  dysh  sic  ka  qene  me  pare.

----------


## Kanan

> Tirana  dhe  gjithe  rretheve  te  Shqiperise  ,u  esht  shtuar  nje  "2",para  kater  nr. te fundit.  Ka raste  qe  nr.i  Tiranes(telefon shtepie ),del dhe  pa  dysh  sic  ka  qene  me  pare.


Po per numrat cel. si i behet ?

----------


## big.soul

00355 .....69 ose 68.......vazhdo numrin
ska ndryshim per numrat cel

----------


## Kanan

> 00355 .....69 ose 68.......vazhdo numrin
> ska ndryshim per numrat cel


E kam fjalen nese ka ndonje ndarje te numrave sipas nje formati te kerkuar.
Se kur ve p.sh. 00355682011111 thote qe nuk eshte ne formatin e duhur.
Do te doja ndihmen e ndonjerit qe ka hapur llogari ne PayPal

----------


## bayern

355 eshte prefiksi (Area Code) Shqiperia nuk ka ZIP code

----------


## [Neo]

> Pershendetje,
> 
> Me duhet te regjistroj diku disa te dhena per te hapur nje llogari ne paypal.
> Por me kerkohet ZIP Code si edhe numri 00355... ose +355... me del qe nuk eshte ne formatin e rregullt.
> Ndonje ndihme?
> Faleminderit


se ku e kam lexuar ne nje forum qe ishte vene zip postal code per te gjithe shqiperine dhe postal kodi i tiranes ishte 1000 me duket shikoni si ishte nje forum i hapur nga nje kavajs per ata te kavajes kerkoni dhe do e shikoni

----------


## CuNi Tr

Tek fv e ka pas kete teme.

----------


## bledar11

Zip codi i shqiperise eshte 1000 por i tiranes nuk e di .

----------


## [Neo]

> Zip codi i shqiperise eshte 1000 por i tiranes nuk e di .


une e kam lexuar qe eshte i tiranes jo i shqiperise

----------


## benseven11

Nuk ekziston zipcode per Shqiperine.
Zip kodi perdoret ne adresa dhe jo telefona.Per telefona ka prefikse 355(po e quajme area code) dhe prefiks qyteti(city code) si 42,36 etj sipas qyetit..
Kur merr letra nga nje adrese nga Shqiperia,cfaredo qyteti,nuk shikon ne adresen e zarfit numra si 095432
Perderisa nuk ka numra te tille prane adreses,nuk ekziston zip cod.
Kur dergon letra ne nje adrese ne Shqiperi,kur shkruan adresen,nuk ka numra shtese qe vihen ne fund te adreses si 0765432.

----------


## [Neo]

> Nuk ekziston zipcode per Shqiperine.
> Zip kodi perdoret ne adresa dhe jo telefona.Per telefona ka prefikse 355(po e quajme area code) dhe prefiks qyteti(city code) si 42,36 etj sipas qyetit..
> Kur merr letra nga nje adrese nga Shqiperia,cfaredo qyteti,nuk shikon ne adresen e zarfit numra si 095432
> Perderisa nuk ka numra te tille prane adreses,nuk ekziston zip cod.
> Kur dergon letra ne nje adrese ne Shqiperi,kur shkruan adresen,nuk ka numra shtese qe vihen ne fund te adreses si 0765432.


o beno me duket se e kane vene tani kohet e fundit se mbaj mend se e lexova me nje forum tjeter kur isha tu kerku per zipet shqipetare prandaj po them dhe atje shkruhej se ishte vene per te gjithe shqiperine kerko njehere se nuk e mbaj mend emrin e forumit

----------


## irexha

Ne SHqiperi ka nje vit ose me shume qe ekzitojne zip kodet postare.
Mund te beni nje kerkim dhe te bindeni per kete.

----------


## ai*

> E kam fjalen nese ka ndonje ndarje te numrave sipas nje formati te kerkuar.
> Se kur ve p.sh. 00355682011111 thote qe nuk eshte ne formatin e duhur.
> Do te doja ndihmen e ndonjerit qe ka hapur llogari ne PayPal


Mos shkruaj gje tek Zip code lere bosh dhe numrin e telefonit shkruaje 68XXXX dmth pa previks.

----------


## ai*

Zip Code per qytetet Shqiptare  jane keto:

1000 	Tirana
1500 	Kruja
2000 	Durrësi
2500 	Kavaja
3000 	Elbasani
3300 	Gramshi
3400 	Librazhdi
3500 	Peqini
4000 	Shkodra
4300 	M. Madhe
4400 	Puka
4500 	Lezha
4600 	Mirdita
4700 	Laçi
5000 	Berati
5300 	Kuçova
5400 	Skrapari
6000 	Gjirokastra
6300 	Tepelena
6400 	Përmeti
7000 	Korça
7300 	Pogradeci
7400 	Erseka
8000 	Mati
8300 	Peshkopia
8400 	Bulqiza
8500 	Kuksi
8600 	Hasi
8700 	Tropoja
9000 	Lushnja
9300 	Fieri
9400 	Vlora
9700 	Saranda

----------


## benseven11

Ato s'jane zip kode,jane kode postare.
Zip kodet jane me 5 shifra + kane edhe 4 shifra mbrapa
psh 07005-9812

----------


## ai*

E verteta eshte se Shqiperia nuk e ka ate sistem por keto kodet kryejne pak a shume te njejten pune.
Kur regjistrohesh ne paypal mos shkruaj zip kode se nuk ti njeh si te tille.Pasi je regjistruar modifiko vendndodhjen dhe perdor nje nga keto:

Zyra Posta Tirana 5 1001   - Zyra Postare Selite 1046
Zyra Posta Tirana 26 1002 - Zyra Postare Babrru 1047
Zyra Posta Tirana 13 1003 - Zyra Postare Zall-Herr 1048
Zyra Posta Tirana 18 1004 - Zyra Postare Krrabe 1049
Zyra Posta Tirana 14 1005 - Zyra Postare Mezez 1050
Zyra Posta Tirana 22 1006 - Zyra Postare Kashar 1051
Zyra Posta Tirana 10 1007 - Zyra Postare Yzberisht 1052
Zyra Posta Tirana 30 1008 - Zyra Postare Berxull 1053
Zyra Posta Tirana 46 1009 - Zyra Posta Bathore 1054
Zyra Posta Tirana 1 1010 
Zyra Posta Tirana 29 1011 
Zyra Posta Tirana 19 1012 
Zyra Posta Tirana 24 1013 
Zyra Posta Tirana 27 1014 
Zyra Posta Tirana 32 1015 
Zyra Posta Tirana 4 1016 
Zyra Posta Tirana 3 1017 
Zyra Posta Tirana 31 1018 
Zyra Posta Tirana 8 1019 
Zyra Posta Tirana 8/1 1020 
Zyra Posta Tirana 8/2 1021 
Zyra Posta Tirana 33 1022 
Zyra Posta Tirana 9 1023 
Zyra Posta Tirana 21 1024 
Zyra Posta Tirana 7 1025 
Zyra Posta Tirana 23 1026 
Zyra Posta Tirana 6 1027 
Zyra Posta Tirana 28 1028
Zyra Posta Kamez Institut 1029 
Zyra Posta Kamez 1030 
Zyra Posta Tirane 11 1031

----------


## King_Arthur

> Ato s'jane zip kode,jane kode postare.
> Zip kodet jane me 5 shifra + kane edhe 4 shifra mbrapa
> psh 07005-9812


*po ke te drejte zip kode jane me 5 shifra ketu ne amerike ashtu jane .por shqiperia se di mbase nuk do kete*

----------


## ai*

Zip code eshte sistemi postar qe perdoret nga *United States Postal Service (USPS).*Dhe  nuk ka asnje arsyje qe te jet i njejt edhe ne Shqiperi.

----------


## ^SHIU^

Shqiperia nuk ka ZIP Code. Nuk e di nese do ta pranoj sistemi por vere 00000-0000
Sistemi postar eshte ndryshe ne shqiperi. Paypal eshte i ndertuar ne baze te sistemit amerikan postal.

----------

